# Windows Media Player 11 crashes opening AVI files



## danep (Dec 25, 2006)

After installing URGE, Windows Media Player 11 will no longer play AVI files. When I try to load an AVI, I see an image preview and the file information and stuff, but before it actually starts playing it crashes with a "This program has encountered an unexpected error" dialog. According to the error report, it's most likely related to quartz.dll. I've tried reinstalling WMP11, with no success. I've run GSpot, but none of the video codecs seem to be out of the ordinary. I've also tried installing the Divx codec as recommended in another thread, but it doesn't help. I'd rather not install an entire codec pack just to see if it fixes the problem, because in my experience it does far more harm than good.

Can anybody help? This is a huge issue!


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

go to microsoft web site ,help for windows media player and there are registry fixes you can apply for avi files


----------



## danep (Dec 25, 2006)

I've looked all through the Microsoft website, for both WMP10 and WMP11, and I can't find anything about AVI files or a registry fix. Can you post a direct link please? For what it's worth Microsoft tech support basically said "Good luck!" and sent me packing...


----------



## KHDaze (Jan 17, 2008)

After trying a different codec pack, uninstalling/reinstalling divx and xvid with your same problem, disabling the com surrogate, disabling/re-enabling DEP, installing standalone hotfixes for WMP, failing to reinstall the standalone WMP 11 installation from the microsoft website (because I have Vista), nothing worked...... Until I tried this program:

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ff...322_clsid.exe?modtime=1174574315&big_mirror=0

I was literally on my last resort and thinking about formatting. So if you can't seem to find a way to fix the problem with playing AVI files with Windows Media Player 11, try this program.

I never post on forums after googling a fix, but I just had to post this after hunting for so long. Hope this helps.


----------

